# How to become a Cosmetic Brand Rep.



## Sweetdream (Nov 21, 2013)

I have combed the internet looking for advice and information on becoming a cosmetic brand rep (I don't know the position name, so correct me if I'm wrong). They are people sent by a cosmetic brand into department stores that carry their brand. From the little information I was able to get I learned that you have to know a great deal of information about the company you want to become a rep for and have some type of retail and cosmetic experience. They will send you to various stores and counters to educate store/counter employees and to push their products. I have over five (5) years experience in the cosmetic and retail field. Thanks


----------



## emmie46 (Apr 6, 2014)

You probably need to be a counter manager for a brand first. Then they promote from within to counter coordinator or educator.


----------

